# Can you guys help me solve an 11-year old problem? :-)



## Catatonic (Sep 10, 2006)

How strange... I just watched this movie today. Hadnt seen it in years but loved it way back when. I wish I could offer some advice... but really I have no idea. I really tihnk the net is the best place. I'd start with a google search and see what you find. Good luck! Post pictures!!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Weeeel, if it were me, I would look for over glasses goggles first,because thats the biggest visual item.

If I found them, even in the wrong color, I would paint it the color I needed, thats no problem. 

I found these- lol at the ad- http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...a=G&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&tbs=isch:1

The pic of his at the top looks like skaterwear, but since then more store carry clothing like that because its more mainstrem now. 

Those jeans/jean "shorts" lol, look like the brand jnco, and certainly would have been mainstream when that movie hit theaters. Just get a wallet chain from anywhere.

I cant see his shoes, but they very may possibly be Vans. 

Ther undershirt I would do a baggy dark teal color shirt and stretch the collar out to heck. Thats why it hangs like that, normal tees wouldnt do this off the rack. I would get a bit of neaon green/yellow ribbed fabric, something that could stay a bit stiff (or spray it with starch), and sew it inside the shirt of the collar, overlap the front edge. The sleeves get a same color green/yellow puffypaint, and go along shoulders and around arms.

For the jacket, get a windbreaker or raincoat, and get blue and green fabric and cut out the design and spray glue it to the jacket. Id get a swimsuit type material or something reflective, like for people who work outside. You might even just want to get blue fabric and a green tape but I cant see how the design is very well on the green part to see if it would be too tricky.


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

Damn.... Why you gotta waste my flavor?


----------



## HDawesome (Aug 30, 2009)

In my neck of the woods that 'Skater Gear' died out in like 1995 so around here your best bet would be a Salvation Army. I wasn't even aware Jnco still made clothing. 

Anyways, what I would do it go to any "Urban" style clothing outlet. "Against All Odds" or "Urban Outfitters" .. something like that. Most "X-Games" athletes have clothing lines-- you may be able to scout over them and see if you can find what you are looking for. You also might have luck in Flee Markets or Street Fairs--- finding knock off clothing like that is pretty common near me however it might be regional-- I am not sure how it is in Texas. 

Bare in mind that although these cloths look goofy, they still carry a heavy price tag. A pair of baggy "Skater" shorts might run you 120 bucks from a name brand 

Do you have any friends that used to dress that way? Maybe you can barrow cloths. 

Even though it seems like a basic and easy costume ... I doubt it will be. You may want to invest in a plan B.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I agree with HDawesome...I'd start at salvation army or thrift stores.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I see Jnco jeans on ebay  lol, pretty cheap compared to original prices.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey guys, sorry for the late response. Wow, thank you so much for the replies! This is all very good info to know! Man, I wish I could have known some of this back in 99'. lol. It seemed impossible and even when I tried again recently, still nada. I think I'll be coming to this board from now on when it comes to clothing. You guys rock!

Not sure if I am still gonna do this for Halloween. I could do it for work maybe....heck....I may get some of this gear anyhow just to hang in. lol. I'm eccentric enough to do that. Like show up to some club or something on a Friday night or just go to some big event and be dressed like that. I've also talked to some old high school friends about having our own little theater arts reunion at some point too and this would be a funny outfit up to show up in. It's funny how as time goes by what was once cool to wear becomes a joke in later years. Remember that teenagers! :-D

I could just get the goggles, the shirt and the jeans cause all three of those exists. I may have to skip the jacket and shoes however because they may be hard to find and even if I can find something close to them, it may be pricy. I think all that other stuff would be close enough and fans of the movie would probably get the gag right away and laugh. The fact that I look nothing like Seth Green adds to the comedy. I'm like 6'4 and Seth Green is 5'4 and if I dressed like this, I'd just look like some tall, big, pushing 30 goof who can't let go of his teen years.


----------

